# TTOC flyer (recruitment drive 2004?)



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

> We're in the process of redesigning the flyer... when complete we'll post a pdf link for everyone to download...


Any news on when this flyer will be available? I'm itching to get it slapped on peoples windscreens...


----------

